# ML Scope



## Gunpowder (Nov 27, 2011)

Can anyone confirm that a ML takes a ML scope rather than a standard rifle scope? A couple of my shooting buddies say a ML is required for a ML I know that air rifles use a scope designed just for air rifles but I was under the impression that a standard rifle scope would work just fine on a ML. Thanks


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 27, 2011)

i aint an expert here, but i have a standard older version of a nikon buckmaster 3-9x40 on my remmy 700 ml. it is dead on accurate to 125 (the length of the range i sighted in on).

so, i know it can and has worked in my case.

i think that differences come in with the BDC reticle stuff for sure. beyond that, i will let one of the more technically proficient folks provide details.


----------



## RangerJ (Nov 27, 2011)

I have only used regular rifle scopes on my ML, I have not had any issues.


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 28, 2011)

For about six years one of my muzzleloaders had a Nikon 4X32 .22rifle scope.  That scope stood up to about 1,500 shots and thousands of miles bouncing around in my old truck.


----------



## Bigman2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Gunpowder, you can use any regular rifle scope on you ML. I haqve had a Nikon Prostaff on one of mine for 5 or 6 years and I never have had a problem. There are some guys that use shotgun scopes on there ML's. Just decide what your aveage shooting range's or hunting ranges might possibly be, and go from there..Ray


----------



## ETK (Nov 28, 2011)

I have been well pleased with my Leupold Ultimate Slam 3x9x40.
It has the bullet drop compensater built in. I hunt powerlines and food plots so I really enjoy not having to worry out to 250 yards. Of course these are prop shots and my Encore 50 caliber is zeroed for that distance. Good Luck.


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry to but in, but thanks guys i need that advice too


----------



## agranger91 (Dec 19, 2011)

I will tell you the way I understand it. A plain ML scope is designed for a ML because of the range you typically shoot with a ML. The parallax on a ML scope is set to 100 yds. whereas the parallax on a normal rifle scope is generally set to 300 yds. That being said, shotgun and rimfire scopes have the same parallax setting as a muzzleloader scope as far as I'm aware. This doesn't mean however that you cannot use a regular rifle scope, you just need to make absolutely sure your eye is perfectly aligned with your reticle/target in order to ensure proper point of impact. Hope this helps somebody weigh in if I'm wrong


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 20, 2011)

Where did you hear that paralax is set to 300 yards on a "normal" scope? 

I always heard it was set at 100 on a normal scope and 50 on a rimfire scope.

I purchased an adjustable objective scope so I don't worry about it.


----------



## miles58 (Dec 20, 2011)

agranger91 said:


> I will tell you the way I understand it. A plain ML scope is designed for a ML because of the range you typically shoot with a ML. The parallax on a ML scope is set to 100 yds. whereas the parallax on a normal rifle scope is generally set to 300 yds. That being said, shotgun and rimfire scopes have the same parallax setting as a muzzleloader scope as far as I'm aware. This doesn't mean however that you cannot use a regular rifle scope, you just need to make absolutely sure your eye is perfectly aligned with your reticle/target in order to ensure proper point of impact. Hope this helps somebody weigh in if I'm wrong



No.  Most fixed parallax scopes are set to parallax free at 100 yards.  Shotgun and rimfire scopes are more normally parallax free at 50 yards.  

In general the exact same guidelines apply to buying a muzzle loader scope as to any hunting centerfire rifle scope.  The exception being that muzzle loaders do not tend to be used as long range varmint guns so you do not need that kind of scope.  Find the best scope you can for the money available, and then try to squeeze a little more money into the deal.  

You find people who regret buying cheap rifles and scopes all the time.  You find a few rifles that are inexpensive (but not "cheap") that shoot well and last a lifetime.

Cheap scopes might last if they get shot a normal amount.  And they might not.  But... you almost never find someone who put the extra money into a scope that regrets it.  Good scopes last and are easily moved to another gun.  I have scopes on guns that are worth several times the price I paid for the gun.  They make the gun that much better and those are my favorite guns to use deer hunting.

Dave


----------



## cramer (Dec 20, 2011)

A dealer told me that ML scopes are necessary because the recoil caused by the ML.
I would like to upgrade the Nikon Monarch scope on my rifle and move it to my ML, but wasn't sure after hearing this.
This is an older Monarch 4x40, Nikon sent me a replacement 4 years ago after a bout with a drenching rainstorm.
Another dealer said the Monarch would be great on my ML


----------



## miles58 (Dec 20, 2011)

cramer said:


> A dealer told me that ML scopes are necessary because the recoil caused by the ML.
> I would like to upgrade the Nikon Monarch scope on my rifle and move it to my ML, but wasn't sure after hearing this.
> This is an older Monarch 4x40, Nikon sent me a replacement 4 years ago after a bout with a drenching rainstorm.
> Another dealer said the Monarch would be great on my ML



The dealer that told you you need a special scope for a M/L gun doesn't know what he's talking about.  The recoil on a M/L gun is no where near as bad as on a 30-06 shooting 180s.  It may come back a little more, but it is a much gentler push than the smack that comes with the velocity.  The velocity makes for G-forces which is what wrecks the scope.  Don't use a cheap scope or a rimfire scope on a gun that kicks some, but otherwise a decent CF rifle scope is a great thing on a M/L gun.

The considerations for a M/L gun differ mainly in that the M/L is not so likely to be used out past 100 yards, and that's about it.

Dave


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 25, 2011)

cramer said:


> A dealer told me that ML scopes are necessary because the recoil caused by the ML.
> I would like to upgrade the Nikon Monarch scope on my rifle and move it to my ML, but wasn't sure after hearing this.
> This is an older Monarch 4x40, Nikon sent me a replacement 4 years ago after a bout with a drenching rainstorm.
> Another dealer said the Monarch would be great on my ML



I've got a Nikon Monarch 3-9x40 on my M/L with no problems at all.


----------



## deadend (Dec 25, 2011)

cramer said:


> A dealer told me that ML scopes are necessary because the recoil caused by the ML.
> I would like to upgrade the Nikon Monarch scope on my rifle and move it to my ML, but wasn't sure after hearing this.
> This is an older Monarch 4x40, Nikon sent me a replacement 4 years ago after a bout with a drenching rainstorm.
> Another dealer said the Monarch would be great on my ML



Gun dealers and gun shops are typically the poorest of places to obtain information concerning firearms.  The Monarch will work great.


----------

